# Archery and the Technology



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok.... one thing that sort of turned me off of archery was the constand advancement in the technology of the gear. (im talking compound). Every year theres a more bad a-s-s bow that shoots this much faster, and theres new sights, arrow rests, broadheads and arrows. All of this new technology is supposed to make everything "easier" and ahead of the game. . Its not like rifle hunting, where you have a good old winchester model 70, remington 700, or savage 110 that have all been around for years. Theres not a whole lot of new models in the rifle world that keep coming out that shoot way better than the old ones. You guys see what im saying? Will the world of compound archery have its own " winchester model 70" or "savage 110" ??? You know, that model that just stays around for years and years because of its great accuracy and reliability? Heres a scenario. Say you bought a hoyt bow in 2000 that was the BEST around, the "Bently" of bows. But You use it for a while, it loses its value a lot, and then the company might not make limbs for it anymore because the newer bows have taken its place. Try to get a part for your old Remington 700, very easy! I know its guns vs. bows, both in very different worlds but come on!

Sorry for my crazy weird rant I was just bored.



Compound archery puts the hurt on the wallet...... :| Maybe ill just go traditional.... but then ill be an "oddball" slow-bow guy :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## SaltLakeArcher (Feb 23, 2009)

At some point the Compound bow is going to reach the limit of it's technology. Until then, what is wrong with technology advancing? Rifles might actually be the exception to the rule. Look at most things you use every day. Your car, computer, television. All those industries put out new models yearly with "newer and better" stuff. It is the nature of the beast. There are still plenty of guys out there who swear their old Hoyt ultratech, or Mathews switchback is still the best bow ever made. A great bow today will be a great bow in 5 years, it just won't be as shiny.


----------



## tuffluckdriller (May 27, 2009)

Limbs on newer model bows should last a long time. 

I still use my compound bow from 2002. It's a High Country. It shoots fast and great. 

You're right, though, about there not being a "winchester model 70" in the bow world, though...


----------



## JedInUtah (Sep 10, 2007)

I am new to archery so some veteran can explain.......but one barrier that seems to have been reached is the 70 lb mark. I don't know if this is due to technology or regulation, but seems its been the max from what I can remember. But I agree, bow hunting puts a hurt on the plasma donation funds ;-)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Im not saying the technology shouldn't advance.. its just frustrating knowing that next years models will want to make you upgrade. I just want it to peak fast i guess.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry but I LOVE IT!


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't see anything wrong with the bows getting better, faster, and more accurate. You say rifles don't advance, well we can't nail a big 4 point at 300 yards. I saw 6 huge bucks together and I couldn't close the gap any closer than 80 yards. With a rifle I could have plucked off the biggest one of the bunch. I love the challenge of using a bow and I see now reason for the bow companies to stop trying to get better. I shoot a hoyt trycon and I love it. I wish I could buy the more recent hoyt bows, but still love my bow. I love how accurate it is, I have so much confidence in my bow. I will say this, on sunday night I stumbled on a nice 4 point, I got within 20 yards of it, but couldn't get a shot because he was behind a tree. I actually could have taken a shot at his neck, but decided against it, well he ran off and I actually had a shot at 50 yards, it was a great shot. Well I pulled back and took the shot, some how my nock fell off and my arrow actually flew sideways, I was not very happy with it. I got my arrows done at my local shop and I am going to give them a piece of my mind. Paid good money for a product that I thought would fly true. O well, live to hunt another day. But, still bowhunting is what I live for.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Justdooit_Utah said:


> I am new to archery so some veteran can explain.......but one barrier that seems to have been reached is the 70 lb mark. I don't know if this is due to technology or regulation, but seems its been the max from what I can remember. But I agree, bow hunting puts a hurt on the plasma donation funds ;-)


As of right now there are several companies that make 90 lb bows and I have heard of a couple 100 lbers so and they have been around for many years that heavy. until the last few years all people pulled 80-90 lbs to get a little speed out of the old compounds with the heavy arrows and round wheels. Now you can get a 60 lb bow that shoots faster than many of those 90lb bows and won't tear a rotator cuff out.

And I know what you mean about the dang technology changing so fast. I just bought the the AM from hoyt and I stumbled into a hoyt designer on the hill last weekend with the next bow and man I should have waited another year.

Well off to shoot some high dollar sticks out of my high dollar bow. -()/-


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a 5 year old Mathews Outback, and haven't even considered getting a new bow. I absolutely love it. Only thing I've had to get for it is a new string, and cables. And this is a must for any bow every 2 years or so.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

> lehi wrote: Its not like rifle hunting, where you have a good old winchester model 70, remington 700, or savage 110 that have all been around for years. Theres not a whole lot of new models in the rifle world that keep coming out that shoot way better than the old ones.


You mean like this :roll:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Technology is nice. I love my new truck and my flat screen TV. The new MCASD's (mechanical complicated arrow shooting devices, I refuse to call them bows anymore) are no more "accurate" than my recurve bow. My old stick flipper puts an arrow right where I point it. But wether it's a stick bow or a MCASD, they still have to be shot by a human. An imperfect human.

What it boils down to really is what weapon do you prefer? Complicated, noisy, heavy, fast, and flat, or simple, slow, beautiful, and quiet. They both kill.


----------



## DR_DEATH (Sep 10, 2007)

Wait a second.. Hold the phone.. Lehi is what you are saying that Rifle hunting hasn't advanced in the past 3 years. Where have you been. Sure the guns are the same, but one thing you are forgetting is the optics. When did you ever hear of long range shooting. 5 years ago people thought a 300 yard shot was pressing the limits. Now days people are killing animals 700-1000 yards with the same model 70 or 700. Technology is happening all around in all aspects of life.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Holy Crap LEHI, it is nice to see you growing up. Good subject and worth the read, thanks. Hope all is well bro.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Aw chit, I know my weak azz rant sucked! Sorry fellaz its sometimes frustrating to see all this new stuff to come out when you don't have the "dollaz" :wink: I think next year I will buy a new bow.... but it **** well better last a long time. :lol: :lol: Sure I would love for the technology to advance... but all the weird looking models that practically all do the same thing? Plus, how do you go about choosing a brand? Mathews, bowtech, Hoyt... I know they all have good reps but i just dont know.


----------

